# ONR-What About The Seams



## nurburking DS (Mar 1, 2010)

Well my missus got me ONR and B&Q grouting sponges for my christmas and i was able to give the car a good going over in the garage. Before i parked my car in the garage for the bad weather i gave it a good rinse down with the PW to get rid of the salt and major crap sitting on it. I went over the car the other night with the ONR, pre rinsing each panel with a pressure sprayer then washed as advised, now everything went very well and im very happy with the finish it left but the thing is the sponge obviously doesnt fit in all the wee nooks and crannies like the seams where the rear bumper attaches to the car, so could you use a soft detailing brush for these jubs with ONR or is it not advised, surely the soft brush cant do any more damage than the sponge.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

What I do, is clean it the best you can with the ONR, and don't worry about the nooks and crannies until you use your P/W again, or the usual tbm wash. What you can't see won't harm your car as long as you wash it off properly with P/W, say once a month perhaps:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

A brush work very good even if you use ONR. 
I use the round ones that most traders sell.


----------



## nurburking DS (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks folk, think i will try the brush next time.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

and cut the sponges up, after all, you get 4 in a pack ..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You can get little sponges on sticks that decorators or craft shops would have


----------

